# Subtle differences



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Although this piece is outside the strict scope of classical music, I think it may be of interest to you.
It is created with the programming language Csound. But it does not have stridencies and its pitches are tuned and I think it sounds good.
I wanted to define two musical elements that were peculiar: a microtonal own musical scale, dividing the octave with 120 divisions as well as instrumental timbres that were also their own of the creation with computer and that were not imitations of the timbre of the physical instruments. . .
If you are interested in more information, on the same page of SoundCloud there is a longer explanation about the approach.


__
https://soundcloud.com/ramon-capsada-blanch%2Ftoccata-for-synthesizer-subtle-differences

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I love this. Do you like Harry Partch? This sounds like a combination of his music and Zappa's Jazz from Hell.


----------



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for your favorable comment. Saving the distances (the two musicians cited are two peaks in their field) I think the comparisons are well found: Harry Partch as a great representative of microtonal music and Frank Zappa's studio album that was made with a early digital synthesizer (the Synclavier DMS).


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

This sounds like pure joy to me. It's great fun to listen to! Simple, effective, engaging. Something about it sounds 'monophonic' as if there's only ever one thing happening at a time. Is that the intention?


----------



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks for these positive adjectives about my music. 
Yes, the "monophonic sound" of this piece has been intentionally sought, both for its aesthetic approach and also (it has to be said) by the technical limitations that the synthesis of these types of musical timbres have.
I'm glad you liked it !


----------

